
DIY Gin and Tonic Laser - How to Make a Laser Out of Gin and Tonic - hoag
http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/how-to-make-a-laser-from-a-gin-and-tonic?src=rss
======
furbearntrout
\-- Burdick ... can't recall the exact circumstances around which the gin-and-
tonic laser was built... I suspect the actual circumstances and the fact he
doesn't remember are related.

------
tripzilch
I don't understand. What's the point of it? You need a laser to make it work,
so what's the gin got to do with it? Aren't they just making a laser out of
another laser, while having a beverage at the side?

Is this article a joke or something, it's not April fools yet?

If it's not a joke, it's one of the most _meh_ articles on something that
could potentially be interesting. The title is misleading--it's neither DIY
nor a "How to".

If it was _really_ DIY, they would have had a couple of pictures of what the
final set-up looks like. My guess is that they did not do it themselves.

So the entire article is bullshit. They have nothing to say about the subject.

Maybe it's possible to build a Gin-n-Tonic laser, I don't know anything about
the subject, but this link fails to tell me anything, except how _not_ to
write an article about it.

------
iuguy
I wonder how the choice of Gin affects the laser. There's many different Gins
with different recipes, in theory the change in impurities should affect the
colour, but I'm not sure how.

